
Slicehost site redesigned - drm237
http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2008/3/25/slicehost-site-redesigned
======
0x44
I rather liked the old design.

~~~
r7000
:) I think the original had the ah-good-they-are-concentrating-on-the-
important-stuff vibe. Not necessarily a bad thing. Especially for a tech
service.

------
nickb
Not a huge fan of it but I'm happy that they left the management console the
way it was!

------
collin
I don't like the use the word "design" gets on the web.

I see this as mostly a re-arting.

The way I use and more importantly: read this page hasny 't really changed.

As a signed up user I click on the button that lets me log in.

The experience is a little bit more different for first time users.

I would prefer it if we called design design and art art. This distinction is
important, not just pedantic. While working in groups or at my office
discussions of design regularly get caught up in what should be the icing on
the cake: the art.

And I think slicehost just got some nice icing

------
henning
Good (it looks very Web 2.0), but where are the motion-blurred pictures of
people in three-piece suits and phone operators with headsets on waiting to
chat with me? All I see is a concise, informative overview of the company and
the services they provide.

In conclusion, no Digg.

(What is "BW"? Is that something to do with Facebook?)

~~~
blinks
BW == Bandwidth.

~~~
henning
I guess this place is not big on sarcasm.

------
alaskamiller
linode.com is a very similar service with a tad bit more value for the same
pricing. we like them quite a lot.

------
rochers
Has anyone used this for hosting? Can you give some pros/cons?

~~~
collin
yeah, I'm trying them out for a little side-project.

plug!(<http://theskyisfree.com>)

Instance management not as programattic as EC2.

Slice manager loving rocks.

browser based shell access rocks!

tutorials section taught me a lot about system admin and are easy for a web-
devs to follow

Root access for $20 a month :)

